# ampliary measures length



## nanchicba

Que significa "ampliary" como sinónimo de pulgada o inch?


----------



## k-in-sc

More context, please!


----------



## nanchicba

I want to know if the term *ampliary *is a measure of length and their equivalence in the metric system


----------



## k-in-sc

No, it's not a measure of length. Can you give the whole sentence?


----------



## nanchicba

In the measure converter of my cellular Samsung, appears this word and not meeting its meaning in no side!!


----------



## lutapia

Definitivamente no es una medida de longitud, más bien parece un término referido a la posibilidad de ampliar algo, como la memoria por ejemplo... Si nos envías una fotografía quizá del texto donde aparece la palabra podemos ayudarte a traducirla...

Saludos!


----------



## nanchicba

I'm shipping the image that i requested. Isn't much bigger because the system is not me permits


----------



## nanchicba

k-in-sc said:


> No, it's not a measure of length. Can you give the whole sentence?


----------



## lutapia

De acuerdo a lo que enviaste, tal y como dijiste al principio, da la impresión que tu teléfono está haciendo la similitud entre *ampliary* y pulgada ya que al convertir a centímetros da el mismo resultado... Nunca había visto tal cosa en mis años de práctica y estudios de la Ingeniería.

Habría que preguntarle a los 'seres' de SAMSUNG para saber que trataron de decir...

¿Qué modelo de celular es para ver tal cosa?


----------



## k-in-sc

Are you sure it's not ''ampliar *y* ... (algo)"?
Sorry, can't see the photo, too small :-(


----------



## nanchicba

If you i provides your mail, will command the image on that path


----------

